# Adding anchormate mounts. Latest boat mod through the garage



## sparkbr (Jul 31, 2009)

So this is my latest boat mod. It's a brand new Weldbilt 1652. The guy wanted two platforms to mount two anchor mate powered anchor winches from. This is how it turned out.










































My house is starting to look like a boat dealership between my boats and the one's I'm doing work on.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

slick welds brother =D>


----------



## ober51 (Jul 31, 2009)

You don't realize how big that boat on the far right is until you see the small jon INSIDE it, haha. Great job.


----------



## sparkbr (Jul 31, 2009)

ober51 said:


> You don't realize how big that boat on the far right is until you see the small jon INSIDE it, haha. Great job.




Lol, Yeah, alot of people kind of have that reaction when they see it in person for the first time. The boat inside is a 1436, the big one is a 2476.


----------



## sparkbr (Jul 31, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> slick welds brother =D>




Thank you


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice work. Side work like that is what I hope to start doing a little more in the coming future, and once I log a few more hours on the aluminum MIG machine, I should be able to pick up a few welding jobs. My yard is looking like that too. Well, except for the fact that a lot of the boats aren't on trailers, and they are limited to the driveway due to the steepness of the yard, and my driveway is a little smaller than your yard.....


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Jul 31, 2009)

nice work 8)


----------



## Brine (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice work. That's a good looking jon too.


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dunk50 (Aug 4, 2009)

sparkbr said:


> Thanks everyone.



You do some nice welding. Just a short point but maybe I'm to late. I mounted mine similar to yours. Then I read the instructions. They said that the anchor receiver arm needs to be 6" out from the boat. Mine kept catching and banging on the boat as I brought it up. Moved it out the 6" and it's much better. I do switch anchors a lot. 15# to 30#. Mushroom and River. Love them to death!! NOW! :wink:


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 4, 2009)

sparkbr said:


> Lol, Yeah, alot of people kind of have that reaction when they see it in person for the first time. The boat inside is a 1436, the big one is a 2476.



Holy cow! That looks like a nice fishin' barge, it carries its own 14' dingy!


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 4, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> sparkbr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone.
> ...




Thank you, I just had the winch and pulley sitting there for the picture. The guy who owned the boat wanted to mount them himself to save some money on the labor... Good eye though.


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 4, 2009)

RBuffordTJ said:


> sparkbr said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, Yeah, alot of people kind of have that reaction when they see it in person for the first time. The boat inside is a 1436, the big one is a 2476.
> ...



Lol, yeah, it's un-goddly stable on the water. I can even put two picnic tables in it with room for people to sit on em comfortably.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 4, 2009)

sparkbr said:


> Lol, yeah, it's un-goddly stable on the water. I can even put two picnic tables in it with room for people to sit on em comfortably.



Where did that come from or is that a build of yours? I almost want one. Well I do but there is the little matter of cost...lol.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 4, 2009)

Post up some more pictures of the Barge, that sucker is cool..


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 5, 2009)

RBuffordTJ said:


> sparkbr said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, yeah, it's un-goddly stable on the water. I can even put two picnic tables in it with room for people to sit on em comfortable.
> ...



I did build the barge. I designed it to float 10,000lbs of fish along with 4 guys, 60 gallons of fuel, nets, motor, ect. Rigged it weighs right at 2000 lbs and drafts only about 3-3.25" empty.


----------



## ober51 (Aug 5, 2009)

Freaking awesome.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 5, 2009)

your old ladys gonna get pissed when she finds out you been out on the lake w/ her kitchen table chairs lol :wink: 

sweet job thats a tank

you comercial fish?


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 5, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> your old ladys gonna get pissed when she finds out you been out on the lake w/ her kitchen table chairs lol :wink:
> 
> sweet job thats a tank
> 
> you comercial fish?




Thanks Mike. Yeah, everyone here at work gave me a bunch of crap about the chairs too. lol.

I built the boat to commercial fish asian carp, but have yet to set the nets out of it. I seem to always be busy with some sort of project it seems. I'm hoping to get a little more free time in the fall and finally get that thing full of fish... Hopefully.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 5, 2009)

What did you use for the rail, Tubing? Ran thru a table saw to slit? Very very cool..


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 5, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> What did you use for the rail, Tubing? Ran thru a table saw to slit? Very very cool..




Yep, sort of... It's 1.5" tubing with 1/4" wall. I went way overkill with it. I still need to add about 8" at the back of both rails. I actually used a circular saw to cut it. A table saw with two people would have been ideal but I don't own one, yet. The next boat is going to have something more like a 2" tube with around .060" wall.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 6, 2009)

=D> 

Man, that is awesome! I love it! Thanks for posting the pics, and I think we have the same kitchen chairs. LOL.

Keep up the great work!

Rick in Orlando


----------



## elrodphil (Apr 10, 2017)

I know this is an older post but how did your weldbilt hold up? Any issues?


----------

